# Just nasty!



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Surely that photo wasn't taken in Paradise. :blink:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow. Wire nuts. Pretty fancy.

I just use tape - most of the time.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats next to go..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They used the wrong flex lines. :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What was the original call for? Looks like a leak of some sort; was water dripping onto the top of the W/H?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn, jnohs get around...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What was the original call for? Looks like a leak of some sort; was water dripping onto the top of the W/H?


Low water pressure. She kept hearing the pump kick on and off frequently.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

looks like a PITA.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Low water pressure. She kept hearing the pump kick on and off frequently.


That's the least of her worries

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Is that the bottom of a trap above the water heater? If so was water dripping from there too? Hard for me to tell on this picture.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's the least of her worries
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


As least when the pump burns up from short cycling all the leaks will stop! :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Low water pressure. She kept hearing the pump kick on and off frequently.


So, how did u fix the pump short cycling? Pump air into heater?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> So, how did u fix the pump short cycling? Pump air into heater?


Either the pressure switch was bad, the p-tank was bad, or there was an old galvy tank that needed to be recharged.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I repaired the leak, and installed a WX203 tank with the tee package..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I repaired the leak, and installed a WX203 tank with the tee package..


203 is undersized per our codes,


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> 203 is undersized per our codes,


It all depends how deep the pump is and # of bathrooms.. They had a 202 there..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> It all depends how deep the pump is and # of bathrooms.. They had a 202 there..


That's even worst!..


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> 203 is undersized per our codes,


As far as i know in my area there is no actual code for tank size. Obviously we have to size tanks accordingly to allow for proper run time, but it's on the contractor to do it right but no regulations.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's all 20 gallon p-tanks round here, on 18 gpm pumps too.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> As far as i know in my area there is no actual code for tank size. Obviously we have to size tanks accordingly to allow for proper run time, but it's on the contractor to do it right but no regulations.


Same here

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's even worst!..


How do you size the tank then??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> How do you size the tank then??


Illinois codes here, mimumin draw down is 6 gals.. and pump to runs at least 2 minutes..if its
a horsepower or more. In ur case.. I rechecked my well spec book, with 203 its 9.8 draw down at 30/50 psi.. which is fine.. been awhile I've use scamtrol tank... I'm a Wellmate fiberglas pressure tank guy.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love challenger tanks























sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Surely that photo wasn't taken in Paradise. :blink:


 
Speaking of which


whatever happened to paradise plumbing on here, the guy that used a huge bottle of corona for his avatar.

I believe he was from texas.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I love challenger tanks
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


That's look the same as Scamtrol tanks... hope I'm wrong?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> That's look the same as Scamtrol tanks... hope I'm wrong?


I like challenger tanks, there made by flexcon industries. Amtrol is made by the same people that make well-x-trol tanks. Two totally different companies.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A tanks sized is based on draw and demand to optimize well pump performance. Code for that is a bit unnecessary. Indiana does not have one to my knowledge.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I like challenger tanks, there made by flexcon industries. Amtrol is made by the same people that make well-x-trol tanks. Two totally different companies.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


On the heating side, reason for calling scamtrol, they will fail before the warranty due to cheapen of the steel and bladder.. on the well tank, they used to use cast iron el on bottom of tank and will rust out with 2 years on domostic water. Now they are ' stainless' steel... but I'm sold on Well Mate fiberglas tanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Speaking of which
> 
> whatever happened to paradise plumbing on here, the guy that used a huge bottle of corona for his avatar.
> 
> I believe he was from texas.


Before mine time...???


----------

